

Two years, 100 Million files - brettcvz
http://blog.inkmobility.com/post/82724917400/two-years-100-million-files

======
toisanji
I've integrated this into a few products, such a time saver.

------
javiramos
Great work! Keep moving forward. Best of luck!

------
CisSovereign
Good work Brett.

